# Blood of Requiem: Song of Dragons, Book One



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

A new epic fantasy series begins. _Song of Dragons_, by Daniel Arenson, tells a story of blood, steel, and dragonfire.

*BOOK ONE: BLOOD OF REQUIEM*

Long ago stood the kingdom of Requiem, a land of men who could grow wings and scales, breathe fire, and take flight as dragons. Requiem ruled the sky.

But Dies Irae, a tyrant leading an army of griffins, hunted Requiem's people, burned their forests, and shattered their temples. Requiem fell. This ancient land now lies in ruin, its halls crumbled, its cries silenced, its skeletons littering the burned earth.

In the wilderness, a scattering of survivors lives in hiding. The griffins still hunt them, and every day promises death. Will Requiem's last children perish in exile... or once more become dragons and fly to war?

*"A wholly original, gritty fantasy full of angst and epic battles." -- Robert Duperre, author of The Fall*

*Kindle US*

*Kindle UK*

*Official Website*


----------



## Gregory Ashe (May 5, 2011)

Wow, great cover, and sounds like a very cool premise. Best of luck!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Bought it! Thanks--great cover!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

That is one awesome cover!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!  Hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, the cover is dynamite, and the description sounds good as well. 

Do you know already how many novels will this series be?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David M. Baum said:


> Yeah, the cover is dynamite, and the description sounds good as well.
> 
> Do you know already how many novels will this series be?


Thanks, David.

The series will have at least three novels. The second volume, _Tears of Requiem_, will be released in a few months. _Light of Requiem_ will follow next year.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks.
Looks interesting. 

Good luck with this series.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David M. Baum said:


> Thanks.
> Looks interesting.
> 
> Good luck with this series.


BTW, love the Willow avatar. One of my favorite childhood movies.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> BTW, love the Willow avatar. One of my favorite childhood movies.


Yeah, I loved that movie. I was also considering a Madmartigan avatar, but in the end I went with the gritty underdog, who doesn't get noticed by most foes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David M. Baum said:


> Yeah, I loved that movie. I was also considering a Madmartigan avatar, but in the end I went with the gritty underdog, who doesn't get noticed by most foes.


I've always felt Willow was underrated. When it was released, it received poor reviews, and didn't make lots of money -- but I loved it as a kid. Then again, I'm also the kid who grew up to write books about dragons.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Daniel, 

I just picked up Blood of Requiem. The cover kept haunting me on my Wish List, LOL. 

I don't know when I'll get around to reading it, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Read it. Loved it. Reviewed it (Amazon, Amazon UK, Goodreads). 

Hurry up with the sequel, Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David M. Baum said:


> Read it. Loved it. Reviewed it (Amazon, Amazon UK, Goodreads).


Glad you enjoyed it!



David M. Baum said:


> Hurry up with the sequel, Daniel.


I'm workin' on it. I hope to release it in the fall.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

"Which of your characters in this book was the most difficult to write about? Why?"

Author David Burton interviewed me about _Blood of Requiem_. You can see our discussion here.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Blood of Requiem_ is about shapeshifting dragons. Shapeshifters are popular in novels, movies, comic books, and television. Who is your favorite? Mystique? The T-1000? How about the Transformers? In this month's issue of _Geek Speak Magazine_, I list the world's Top Thirteen shapeshifters. Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Worlds collide at the blog _From the Shadows_!

"Today we are trying something new. We have two fabulous authors... participating in a cross-novel character interview where worlds, and personalities, collide! There has been a temporal rift in imagination's space-time continuum. This causes Ken Lowery and his dog, Silas, from Robert J. Duperre's novel _Silas: A Supernatural Thrille_r, to have a chance encounter with Gloriae, ill-tempered daughter of Dies Irae, the evil villain from _Blood of Requiem_, the first book of Daniel Arenson's _Song of Dragons_ series. See what happens when three characters from two completely different universes meet&#8230;"

Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Author and reviewer Penelope Fletcher discusses _Blood of Requiem_:


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Daniel, you had me at 'dragon'. Congrats on the AWESOME cover, btw! PJ


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

PJJones said:


> Daniel, you had me at 'dragon'. Congrats on the AWESOME cover, btw! PJ


Thanks, PJ!

Speaking of the cover... it's featured today at Book Cover Review. Take a look.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

The sequel to _Blood of Requiem_ is coming soon. Here's a sneak peak at the cover:


----------



## David M. Baum (Apr 21, 2011)

Another great cover, Daniel.
How soon is soon?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David M. Baum said:


> Another great cover, Daniel.
> How soon is soon?


It's live!

Here's the sequel's thread.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh, THANK YOU!!!  I don't know why I hadn't tried Blood of Requiem after having it for quite some time, but I finally started it and it kept me up every night until I finished it (thanks a lot for the lack of sleep).  I think in my goodreads review, I even mentioned anxiously awaiting the sequel... and I've already 1-clicked it.

Setting aside George RR Martin to read your book...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Oh, THANK YOU!!! I don't know why I hadn't tried Blood of Requiem after having it for quite some time, but I finally started it and it kept me up every night until I finished it (thanks a lot for the lack of sleep). I think in my goodreads review, I even mentioned anxiously awaiting the sequel... and I've already 1-clicked it.
> 
> Setting aside George RR Martin to read your book...


Thanks, Emily! I'm not nearly as good as George R. R. Martin, but that's nice of you to say. I've been reading GRRM since the mid-90s, even before _A Game of Thrones_ was released. Along with Roger Zelazny, Tolkien, and Weis & Hickman, GRRM has been one of my major inspirations.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

To be fair, I just started the 3rd book last night, read it for a while and never moved from 1%... it's huge!  It's not too hard to set aside to read yours.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Emily King said:


> To be fair, I just started the 3rd book last night, read it for a while and never moved from 1%... it's huge! It's not too hard to set aside to read yours. Looking forward to it!


George R. R. Martin is like that. You read and read, and the progress bar doesn't move.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Blood of Requiem _is featured on the website Watch Me Bounce. Take a look.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I picked it for the Quasi book klub here on the boards for my selectee... she loved it and bought Tears when she finished it.   You should check out the September thread (page 3, maybe??)... thought it'd make you happy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

_Blood of Requiem_ sold its 3000th copy today. Thanks to everyone who bought one!

Been working on _Light of Requiem_, the third _Song of Dragon_s book. This one is darker than the first two -- more blood, more tragedy, more epic battles. Can't wait for people to read it.


----------



## brandijd (Oct 11, 2011)

Daniel,

Found you on my kindle and have finished Blood and Tears. I am totally ready for Light to come out! unfortunately for me... I read way to fast and finished both books in just a few days  .
How soon until Light of Requiem comes out? ~grins~

Thank you for the fun read, I loved it!
Brandi


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> For the first time, _Blood of Requiem_ broke into Kindle's Top 300 bestsellers. Currently ranked #297. I'm still far, far away from the coveted Top 100, but I'm happy.


it's nice to see this book get some love. If there is an author out there who tryly deserves it, it is Daniel Arenson. Go, Daniel! Keep climbing, man. Don't forget about us little people when you hit the big time.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

brandijd said:


> Daniel,
> 
> Found you on my kindle and have finished Blood and Tears. I am totally ready for Light to come out! unfortunately for me... I read way to fast and finished both books in just a few days .
> How soon until Light of Requiem comes out? ~grins~
> ...


Thanks for reading, Brandi! I'm very glad that you enjoyed my books. I'm still writing _Light of Requiem_ (the third _Song of Dragons _book). I hope to be done by Christmas. I'll bump this thread when _Light _is released and let you know.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> it's nice to see this book get some love. If there is an author out there who tryly deserves it, it is Daniel Arenson. Go, Daniel! Keep climbing, man. Don't forget about us little people when you hit the big time.


What? Who said that? I heard a tiny little voice squeak something. 

Kidding. Thanks, David.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

A reader sent me this photo. Meet Kyrie and Benedictus, named after characters from _Blood of Requiem_:


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas to everyone celebrating something this week!


----------

